# Dayan III-LingYun V2 vs. Dayan III-LingYun V1



## WitEden (Aug 17, 2011)

Dayan III-LingYun V2
*Size*:56MM

*Cube Weight *:about 87g

This is a new mould of LingYun ,official second version!

Dayan III-LingYun V1 have not produced yet!


*at WitEden*:http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=36


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 17, 2011)

The centre pieces are so... Wacky looking... I don't plan on getting one myself, though I didn't realize they'd already finished the v2 of the lingyun.

anyway, I hope this is a great cube for some people, though I think I'll stick to my guhong/ZanChi -> when it comes.


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

I had heard of that liike 1 month ago, but i haven't seen pictures yet, pretty cool.


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 21, 2011)

The Prototype feels really rough and REALLY locky, it also doesn't feel or sound anything like the LingYun v1. It came assembled and with some silicone spray on the internals, but I have such a dilemma with this cube. On the one hand DaYan have delivered, once again, a cube that has the potential to be amazing but only after careful assembly, accurate tensioning and skillful modding - particularly the 48 point edge mod and smoothing the underside of the corner stalks. On the other hand, I don't mod prototypes so this is a rough feeling, locky little b*#tard that still explodes despite the torpedoes if it is loosely tensioned. It merely serves as a reminder of just how much work I put into my original LingYun to make it the superb cube it is.


----------



## jskyler91 (Aug 21, 2011)

What has changed? They Added torpedos and reshaped the cube pieces to fit the torps right?


----------



## timeless (Aug 21, 2011)

Dayan III-LingYun V1 have not produced yet!


wat hasnt it been out for like a year


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 21, 2011)

timeless said:


> Dayan III-LingYun V1 have not produced yet!
> 
> 
> wat hasnt it been out for like a year



I think he mean anymore


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Aug 21, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> The Prototype feels really rough and REALLY locky, it also doesn't feel or sound anything like the LingYun v1. It came assembled and with some silicone spray on the internals, but I have such a dilemma with this cube. On the one hand DaYan have delivered, once again, a cube that has the potential to be amazing but only after careful assembly, accurate tensioning and skillful modding - particularly the 48 point edge mod and smoothing the underside of the corner stalks. On the other hand, I don't mod prototypes so this is a rough feeling, locky little b*#tard that still explodes despite the torpedoes if it is loosely tensioned. It merely serves as a reminder of just how much work I put into my original LingYun to make it the superb cube it is.


 
There is a huge different between the assembled lingyun V1 and the DIY one, I don't know why, so maybe it's sucking too because of that...

I just hope this cube is good, lingyun is the cube that I most got used to so far....


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

I dont see any differences but they fit torpedos? am i wrong?


Edit: i see the center pieces are a little different but thats it!


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 21, 2011)

I swapped the edges with my lingyun v1 and it was all over the shop! I can't see ANY difference between the edges of v1 and v2 except for the torps, but somehow they aren't very compatible. It's like the plastic is thicker or something. They are not the same, even though the edges and corners look identical. Very strange


----------



## timeless (Aug 22, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> I think he mean anymore


 
wow i just ordered lingyun hope i get v1


----------



## ARyder (Aug 23, 2011)

Great post WitEden. 

Do you happen to know exactly what kind of plastic DaYan (or most popular makers) are using, I'm just trying to sort out my lube and I'm unwilling to blindly use Jigaloo (can't get it anyway) or CRC HDS because I believe they're both more for metal than for plastic, Maru Lube have no MSDS I can find so who knows what it really is? Anyway BECHEM have got a great line up of lubes for plastic (and everything else) but I need to know the exact plastic type?

Yes I know it's said to be ABS but ...?

Thanks.


----------

